# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Локанатх Свами

## John Lock

Локанатха Свами родился в 1949 году в индийской деревне Араваде района Махараштры. В 1971 году, в Бомбее, будучи студентом колледжа, он встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду и его учеников на первой программе ИСККОН, проводимой в пандале. Он получил хари-нама посвящение в ноябре 1972 года, и санньясу в декабре 1975 года. Обе инициации ему, как одному из первых индийских учеников, Шрила Прабхупада дал во Вриндаване.
В 1976 году, выполняя наставление Гуру Махараджа, он организовал падаятру - группу странствующей санкиртаны - в Индии. Позже развернул эту программу в мировом масштабе, занимая пост, который он продолжает занимать и поныне, министра Всемирной падаятры ИСККОН. Локанатха Свами служил в качестве президента храма в Нью Дели  с 1978 по 1980 годы, выполнял обязанности регионального секретаря Дели и Махараштры. При его непосредственном участии получили развитие такие проекты, как "Враджа-мандала" и "Навадвипа-мандала" парикрамы, начавшиеся соответственно, в 1987 и 1989 годах. Он координировал четырехлетнюю Всемирную программу празднования столетия Шрилы Прабхупады (1992 1996 г.г.)  
Известный своими вдохновляющими киртанами Локанатха Свами являлся участником сотен фестивалей во многих странах мира,  в том числе в святых дхамах, Маяпуре и Вриндаване, - с 1973 по настоящий момент. В настоящее время Его Святейшество занимается развитием нескольких значимых проектов ИСККОН в Индии.
Книги написанные Локанатха Свами
Кумбха-мела (английский, русский, гуджарати, хинди)
Фестивали (английский,руский)
Мой Прабхупада (английский, русский)
Обратно к Богу (английский, русский - сборник статей к журналу Back to Godhead)
Sukhi Jivanacha Marg (марати - сборник лекций)
Shri Krishna-svarupa Chintan (хинди)
Bhuvaikunth Pandharpur (марати)
Sanskrit pronunciation (английский)
Материал взят с сайта:

----------


## John Lock

Как я пришел в сознание Кришны


Я родился в Араваде, маленькой деревне в индийском штате Махараштра, которая не сильно отличается от семисот тысяч других деревень в Индии. После окончания школы родственники послали меня в Бомбей, чтобы я изучил химию в колледже. Но моей учебной карьере не суждено было состояться. В конце марта 1971 года произошло событие, которое воспрепятствовало выполнению мной столь тщательно разработанному моей семьёй плана для меня. Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада впервые путешествовал по Индии со своими западными учениками. Они приехали в Бомбей незадолго до меня и теперь готовились провести большой духовную программу в шатре на Кросс Майдане. Преданные широко оповещали об этой программе как в газетах, так и на рекламных щитах. В ней ученики Шрилы Прабхупады были представлены как американские, канадские, европейские, африканские и японские садху (святые). 
    Это было неслыханно. Прежде, когда бы ни употреблялось слово "садху", подразумевалось, что оно относится к индусу. Никак иначе и быть не могло. Но в этих анонсах говорилось о садху со всего мира.
    Это воистину было что-то новое для бомбейцев, и это в особенности заворожило меня. Заинтригованный, я отправился на Фестиваль Харе Кришна, который был неплохо организован. Садху Харе Кришна мне ужасно понравились. Мне понравилось как они поют, танцуют, ходят и разговаривают. Мне нравилось в них все, и практически каждый вечер я был там. Я просто смотрел и слушал. Хотя и знал английский, но не владел им свободно, и общаться с иностранцами для меня было слишком трудно. На те небольшие деньги, которые у меня были, я купил несколько журналов и брошюр. 
        Шрила Прабхупада давал лекцию каждый день. В них он затрагивал множество тем. Но что затронуло меня больше всего и привлекло к нему и его обществу, как ничто другое - это простое утверждение, что если вы служите Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, вы в то же время служите всё и вся. Шрила Прабхупада привел аналогию с поливкой дерева. Поливая корни дерева, вы тем самым снабжаете водой все листья, ветви, плоды и цветы дерева. Шрила Прабхупада облегчил мою задачу. Я подумал: "Вот возможность для меня". Я всегда хотел служить другим, и на разных этапах своей жизни я думал стать инженером, врачом, адвокатом. Когда бы я не думал о своём будущем, я связывал это со служением другим. И хотя на протяжение всех этих лет я в основном думал о служении, я не знал, с чего начать, и в моём распоряжении практически ничего не было. И сейчас Шрила Прабхупада сделал мой путь ясным, указав простой способ служения всему творению - просто служа Господу, источнику всего сущего. Эта мысль неодолимо влекла меня.  Через одиннадцать дней Фестиваль Харе Кришна закончился, и все вернулось на круги своя.
    Я продолжил занятия в колледже. Я жил в комнате с несколькими односельчанами, которых мои родственники попросили присматривать за мной. Однажды, несколькими годами ранее, я бросил учёбу и отправился жить в ашрам, находившийся в городке неподалёку от моей деревни. И почти совершил задуманное, но невидимая милостивая рука Господа вернула меня назад, чтобы вместо этого я позже смог прийти к Шриле Прабхупаде. 
    После этого происшествия мои родственники ждали, что однажды я снова могу куда-нибудь уйти, и попросили односельчан присмотреть за мной. Но как они могли за мной уследить? Практически каждый вечер я ходил на Фестивали Харе Кришна, но никто даже этого не заметил. Я хранил журналы и брошюры Харе Кришна среди толстых книг по химии и читал их часами. Мои соседи по комнате поражались тому, как прилежно я изучаю химию. Они не видели, что вместо того, чтобы погружаться в анализ химических растворов, я исследовал окончательное решение проблем жизни. Когда мои соседи уходили, я запирал дверь и с воздетыми руками пел Харе Кришна и танцевал сколько хотел. Я пытался подражать тому, как преданные пели и танцевали на сцене во время Фестиваля. Так скрываясь, я следовал практике сознания Кришны: пел, танцевал, снова и снова перечитывал те немногое, что у меня было. Я знал, что где-то в Бомбее есть преданные Харе Кришна, но после Фестиваля они растворились в огромном городе и я был лишён их общества.

    Прошёл год

    На следующий год в марте 1972 года ISKCON устроил еще один Фестиваль. На этот раз в Джуху Бич. За время, прошедшее с последнего Фестиваля, преданные купили участок земли в Джуху, и Фестиваль должен был состояться в их владениях. И снова, сообщения о Фестивале появились в газетах и других СМИ. По беспричинной милости Господа эта новость дошла и до меня. Я ждал этого и был ужасно рад.
    Естественно, я ходил на программы. Я приходил задолго до начала программы, брал на время книги и читал их. Я от всего сердца участвовал в киртанах. Западные преданные в индийских дхоти и куртах и индийские студенты в импортных брюках и рубахах танцевали вместе.
    Однажды, в обеденное время я стоял у возле ворот, и преданные пригласили меня принять вместе с ними прасад. Я очень хотел ближе посмотреть, как преданные живут, и воспользовался возможностью присоединиться к ним. Все они были замечательными преданными. Сверх того, все они были иностранцами, и это произвело на меня должное впечатление.
    Спустя несколько дней по окончании Фестиваля в Джуху я уселся и написал заявление, чтобы меня приняли в члены ISKCON. Я решил присоединиться к преданным, и считал, что для того, чтобы стать членом какой-либо организации, необходимо написать заявление. Я написал своё заявление на имя президента бомбейского ISKCON'a. Я написал, что согласен следовать четырём регулирующим принципам: не есть рыбу, мясо, яйца; не принимать одурманивающих средств; не вступать в недозволенные половые отношения и не играть в азартные игры. Я также написал, что мне нравятся восхитительные арати, вдохновенные киртаны и великолепный прасад. (Все эти эпитеты я взял из их рекламных листовок.) Я отправился машинописное бюро и напечатал своё заявление. ISKCON было международной организацией, и поэтому я думал, что все формальности должны быть строго соблюдены. Затем я отправился в ашрам Харе Кришна в Джуху и спросил президента. Встретиться с ним оказалось не сложно. Его звали Гирираджа дас. Он прочитал моё заявление, и прямо на месте принял меня и обнял. И это не всё: он привел меня в ашрам и представил всем его обитателям как нового преданного.
    Я быстро привык к моему новому образу жизни. Я обрёл новый дом, новую форменную одежду, новый круг общения и новую перспективу - почти всё было для меня новым. Тем не менее, я сразу же принял всё это и полюбил. Хотя большая часть преданных были иностранцами, я чувствовал себя полностью как дома. Я решил посвятить этому всю свою жизнь.
    Неделя прошла быстро. Затем в храм приехал мой старший брат с одним из моих прежних соседей по комнате. Среди оставленных мной в комнате вещей был рекламный листок с адресом Харе Кришна в Джуху. Так они меня и нашли. Они не удивились тому, что я примкнул к преданным. Они ждали чего-то в этом роде, и теперь боялись, что так и случилось.
    Брат хотел, чтобы я поехал навестить родственников, особенно ради моей матери. Он сказал, что если я не поеду, она может умереть. Но он заверил меня, что родственники не будут возражать против того, чтобы я потом вернулся к преданным. Я всегда уважал своего брата, а сейчас он практически умолял меня вернуться домой, говоря, что от этого зависит жизнь моей любящей матери, и что скоро я снова смогу сюда вернуться. В конце концов, испрося позволения у Гирираджа прабху, я отправился домой в новых дхоти и курте.
    Когда я приехал в деревню, все говорили, что я был таким хорошим мальчиком, а сейчас со мной творится что-то неладное. Односельчанам не понравилось, что я носил дхоти и курту, повторял Харе Кришна и не избегал непреданных. Им все это казались чем-то странным и неправильным.
    Отец попросил меня не носить мою новую одежду и тилаку, несмотря на то, что он сам носил похожую одежду и иногда даже ставил тилаку. Он был преданным Господа Витталы, формы Господа Вишну (Кришны), а форма тилаки преданных Господа Витталы схожа с тилакой, которую наносят преданные Харе Кришна. В особых случаях отец ставил тилаку, но не хотел, чтобы я ему подражал, поскольку беспокоился о том, что подумают люди. (Если такова реакция родителей в Индии, не трудно себе представить реакцию родителей преданных из других стран).
    Так родители изо всех сил старались отговорить меня от возвращения к преданным Харе Кришна. Они даже ходили к астрологу, чтобы узнать, нельзя ли меня как-нибудь "вылечить", и как долго будет у меня продолжаться столь "странный образ жизни". Они были не на шутку встревожены. Прошло больше недели, но ничего не было сделано для моего возвращения к преданным, как мы изначально договаривались с братом. Мои родители продолжали говорить, что какие-то родственники или кто-то ещё должны прийти, чтобы повидаться со мной, и было бы неучтиво уехать, не встретившись с ними. Родители хотели заручиться поддержкой родственников, которые должны были не мытьём так катаньем отговорить меня от образа жизни садху. Мои родители старались изо всех сил, но мой ум был сосредоточен на возвращении к преданным Харе Кришна.
    Однажды я увидел, сто моя сестра плачет. Кто-то спросил её, что случилось, и она ответила: "Только посмотрите, в нашем доме все люди как люди, играют в карты, но моего же брата Рагхунатхи нет с ними". И вот из-за этого-то она плакала. Она горевала из-за того, что я не играю в карты с другими парнями, а вместо этого повторяю на чётках святые имена Бога.
    Когда мои родственники поняли, что я не откажусь от той жизни, которую принял, они обратились ко мне с предложением, что я могу продолжать вести жизнь садху, но оставаться в нашей деревне. Они пообещали построить небольшой храм, чтобы я мог там заниматься преданным служением. Однако, я отказался также и от этого предложения, поскольку хотел быть в обществе преданных. Не может идти и речи о духовной жизни вне должного общения, вне общества преданных, постоянно практикующих сознание Кришны. Я не собирался превратиться в еще одного псевдо садху. Индия уже и без того была переполнена ими. Я хотел служить Кришне в движении Харе Кришна. Шрила Прабхупада уже сделал мою дорогу ясной. Он дал мне цель жизни, и я был полностью этим удовлетворён, раз и навсегда. Я продал своё сердце Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне. Итак, в конце концов, мои родственники приняли неизбежное. Прошло около месяца, и я вернулся в бомбейский ашрам. Поскольку я был дома довольно долго, я не знал, как меня встретят Гирираджа прабху и остальные преданные. Однако я был поражен, что они обрадовались моему возвращению больше, нежели, когда я пришёл в первый раз. И они были очень удивлены и обрадованы тем, что я вернулся к ним. До этого они часто сталкивались с тем, что индийские преданные приходили и уходили, обещая скоро вернуться, но едва ли кто возвращался. Поэтому они одновременно удивились и обрадовались увидев меня. По беспричинной милости моего духовного учителя, Его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и Господа Кришны, Верховной личности Бога, я смог вернуться.
    Хотя может показаться, что то, что я присоединился к ISKCON, разрушило жизнь моей семьи и послужило причиной беспокойств в моей маленькой деревне, все эти отрицательные последствия были временными. За те годы, что я в ISKCON, я и многие другие преданные часто посещали Араваду и обучали её жителей принципам сознания Кришны, и сейчас мои родственники - и все жители моей деревни - принимают ISKCON как истинную религиозное движение. Там есть несколько постоянно практикующих преданных, включая моего двоюродного брата, который стал учеником Шрилы Прабхупады; мою сестру, которая отдала своего сына в гурукулу ISKCON во Вриндаване, который в свою очередь закончил её и занимается сейчас служением в храме ISKCON в Америке. А также мой ныне покойный отец, когда я встречался с ним, просил у меня глину и с гордостью украшал свой лоб тилакой. Мои родственники и многие другие жители Аравады регулярно повторяют на чётках Харе Кришна и придерживаются четырёх регулирующих принципов принятых в ISKCON. Результатом работы, направленной на развитие этой деревни, стало увеличение интереса к сознанию Кришны, как в ней, так и в близлежащих деревнях. Несколько лет назад мы открыли там Центр ISKCON, и сейчас мы планируем расширить просвещение по всему региону во имя духовного возвышения его обитателей.
    Отклик людей воодушевляет. В итоге, все жители моей родной деревни с любовью относятся к движению Харе Кришна.
(Перевод Парататтва д.)
По материалам сайта http://lokanathswami.com

----------


## John Lock



----------


## John Lock



----------


## John Lock



----------


## John Lock

Сайт Махараджа на английском: 
http://lokanathswami.com/ver3/ английский язык
http://lokanathswami.ru/ русский язык
Несколько групп на facebook с фото, аудио и видео Махараджа:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=128382507536
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=86556785778

----------


## John Lock



----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Харе Кришна, дорогие ученики Его Святейшества  Локанатха Свами!
Пожалуйста, у кого есть информация, примет ли он участие в фестивале "Садху-Санга"?

  Его ученица из Пскова очень волнуется, ехать-не ехать....

----------


## Ruslan

Е.С. Локанатха Свами Махарадж, его ученики и доброжелатели (группа в контакте):
http://vk.com/lokanatha_swami

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

На открытии храма в Ноиде (Дели), 2014 г.

----------

